# Dryer vent



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

There may be a simple solution but i don't know it! I noticed that my dryer vent had come off of where it goes into the basement. I have a washing machine and dryer in a "nuk", dryer on left, washer on right, walls on each side of them. So I bought some new metal flexible 4" pipe and pulled the dryer out. I cut this pipe to size and connected it to the dryer with a hose clamp. Then i pulled the dryer in as far as i could with me stuck behind it and connected it to the vent going out the floor with another hose clamp. Then I climbed over the dryer and pushed it back and it kinda crushed the metal pipe. I didn't buy the cheap tin foil looking pipe, it is a semi sturdy metal pipe. Does anyone know of an easy way to hook the dryer up when it's not really accesable, I didn't think that just putting 6 feet of vent pipe curled up from the dryer to floor vent was a good idea, thaught keeping it as short as possible would be better. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

www.*dryerbox*.com/


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I came across those when i was searching and that would be great but i really don't feel like tearing the wall apart to install that box just to vent my dryer. I know there has to be an easier way to vent it without that box, people have been doing this for a long time without those boxes.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

then you should be able to figure it out:laughing:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

A short piece of flexible hose between the dryer and the vent stub is sometimes the only option.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, strublesiding seems like you kinda got made when I didn't want to use your idea of riping a wall out to vent a dryer. Thanks termite, I am going to use a short peice of flex. The issue is trying to put it on and then sliding the dryer back in. I'm using the thicker flexible metal so it's not really flexible, it will bend but it will also crush trying to push the dryer back in. I didn't really want to use the tin foil like flexible venting cause it seemed a little to flimsy like the vinyl vent. I attached a picture to show the situation. I've seen washer and dryers in the same setup like I have but never seen how the vent is installed. Thanks for any help with this(minus the "then you should be able to figure it" advice!)


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed, the flimsy thin stuff spooks me. Whatever you choose, be sure to periodically check it for lint buildup to avoid fires.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You get a ridgid aluminum 90 degree fitting and screw it to the back of the dryer. You then attach a ridgid piece of duct work to the elbow so it projects over the back of the dryer. Strap the vertical piece to the back of the dryer so it stays vertical. Push the dryer back into position. Attach the flexible line to the top of the ridgid pipe.
As said before, clean out the vent piping at least twice a year to avoid issues with lint fires.
Ron


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

no ron i didnt mean for it to sound that way.:no:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

There is another product which is low profile sheet metal made like a 90 degree furnace vent boot. It has a round takeoff and a retangular duct about 3x12 that clears the top of the dryer then tapers back into the tubing allowing your tubing to attach on top. Works great.
Search low profile dryer ducts:thumbsup: on google


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Its a pain in the back end, but for safety concerns, the best way to hook up your vent on the dryer, is to pull out the washer first. Then you can put it snug without squishing the vent hose, keeping it the shorter the better.


----------

